# pretty little princess



## Jennybella (Jul 1, 2008)

my friend chrissy and her daughter came over last night and of course her daughter (who is 5) went into the "girly room"  (the 2nd bedroom in our apartment where my clothes ,makeup,jewlery and computer are) and she begged us to put makeup on her so we said what the hell why not .. heres the result :











YAY for boredom!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 1, 2008)

She's so cute!


----------



## Brittni (Jul 1, 2008)

oh....my.....


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 1, 2008)

She looks so cute.


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 1, 2008)

AWWwww


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2008)

shes sooo cute! awwww


----------



## pratbc (Jul 1, 2008)

She is just tooooo cute!  I have a 5 year old niece who is already a little fashionista and I make her over sometimes- its so fun!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 1, 2008)

She looks so cute and I think the bright pink is very age appropriate too and very girly! Very nice and she obviously enjoyed the mini makeover!


----------



## Jennybella (Jul 1, 2008)

I know isnt she adorable???! she begged for pink so she could be like Hannah Montana lol it was so cute


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Just adorable!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 1, 2008)

Aww!! She is a doll!


----------



## nunu (Jul 1, 2008)

such a cutie!!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 1, 2008)

awww how adorable....why is it that kids always have the best tans lol...we sit there trying to find the right exact positions and they just run around for an hour like a maniac and bam..


----------



## Jennybella (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_awww how adorable....why is it that kids always have the best tans lol...we sit there trying to find the right exact positions and they just run around for an hour like a maniac and bam.._

 

ROFLMAO.. some of that IS Refined Gold bronzer and Honour blush lol


----------



## pichima (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG she's super cute!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 3, 2008)

she is adorable


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 3, 2008)

I noticed the Hanna Montana Tee lol, Shes so cute


----------



## florabundance (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennybella* 

 
_ROFLMAO.. some of that IS Refined Gold bronzer and Honour blush lol_

 
LMAO no way...that's hysterical!!


----------



## No0ra (Jul 4, 2008)

Cute girl
nice


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 4, 2008)

She is so precious!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 4, 2008)

she is so cute. hannah montana tee awwww


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 4, 2008)

she is cute!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 5, 2008)

she's sooo cute!!!


----------



## rebekah (Oct 11, 2008)

will you PM me and tell what that lipstick is? i love it!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 12, 2008)

Aw, she's adorable!


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 12, 2008)

a princess indeed very pretty


----------



## kittykit (Oct 13, 2008)

Awww... she's so cute!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 13, 2008)

omg how freaking cute!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 14, 2008)

haha aw how cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 she looks like a doll


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 17, 2009)

so cute<3


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

She's so cute


----------

